# Can I reapply after being denied?



## SarahH (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have been very interested in becoming a driver for Uber. I had applied a while back and went through each step and completed everything. Then it came to the background check which took weeks! I finally heard back and was told I'm not being accepted due to my background. I will be completely honest, I do have a past. I went down the wrong road for a while but I'm a completely different person now. I have petty misdemeanors such as theft less than 100 and CDS paraphernalia. I have been out of trouble since 2013 and I'm now a stay at home mom with 2 children and they are all I worry about now. I was young and dumb but I don't think I should be punished for my stupidity from my past. I have heard that Uber has changed their background check policy since I was denied. Does anyone know how I can go about reapplying and if you think I'll have a chance now? Thanks so much and hope to be apart of Uber soon.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SarahH said:


> Hello everyone. I have been very interested in becoming a driver for Uber. I had applied a while back and went through each step and completed everything. Then it came to the background check which took weeks! I finally heard back and was told I'm not being accepted due to my background. I will be completely honest, I do have a past. I went down the wrong road for a while but I'm a completely different person now. I have petty misdemeanors such as theft less than 100 and CDS paraphernalia. I have been out of trouble since 2013 and I'm now a stay at home mom with 2 children and they are all I worry about now. I was young and dumb but I don't think I should be punished for my stupidity from my past. I have heard that Uber has changed their background check policy since I was denied. Does anyone know how I can go about reapplying and if you think I'll have a chance now? Thanks so much and hope to be apart of Uber soon.


Not sure anyone here can give you a good answer since we all were not denied, obviously.

You are right that you shouldn't continue to get punished for things you did in the past. However there are consequences that sometimes you can't get away from. One of those is working for any company that does background checks. 
Just the way it is. Good luck.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

"A while back" is when?

Uber's website states --

"Local laws and regulations often establish the specific background check criteria that Uber applies, and these criteria can vary significantly from state to state. In general though, in order to pass the background check, drivers must have:

- At least one year U.S. licensing history (if under 23 years old, must have at least three years licensing history)
- A valid driver's license and Motor Vehicle Record (MVR) that shows: 
- No major moving violations, such as DUIs or reckless driving, within the last seven years
- No more than three minor moving violations in the past three years, such as speeding tickets or failure to obey traffic laws
- *A criminal record that does not include a conviction for a felony, violent crime, or sexual offense within the last seven years, among other things such as a registration on the U.S. Department of Justice National Sex Offender Public website.*"

It would seem that unless Maryland has regulations otherwise, you should be good to go.

My advice is to contact the local Greenlight hub and ask them.

Good luck!


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

First, you need to get a copy of the report.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

I was rejected for failing the background check the first time around. It sucks because like you, I was young and stupid once. I think uber would prefer to give second chances but the media blows up every case of despicable driver so uber must protect itself. Eventually, because it was a misdemeanor from years ago I was able to request to the court to reduce the record. They agreed because I was able to show that I was changed (no further violations for 8 years). Oh and $800 please. So I paid. It cleared. And here I am driving. Hope this helps. 

Good luck


----------



## blondiesjewels (12 mo ago)

Eesoso said:


> I was rejected for failing the background check the first time around. It sucks because like you, I was young and stupid once. I think uber would prefer to give second chances but the media blows up every case of despicable driver so uber must protect itself. Eventually, because it was a misdemeanor from years ago I was able to request to the court to reduce the record. They agreed because I was able to show that I was changed (no further violations for 8 years). Oh and $800 please. So I paid. It cleared. And here I am driving. Hope this helps.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Holy necro thread batman !!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Maybe hire an attorney and get the record expunged.. It will follow you forever, if you do not.
Reapply but DO NOT volunteer any information..
Register with Lyft.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

There was no mention of any driving record here...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sure you can.
Tell em UberBastid said it was ok.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SarahH said:


> Hello everyone. I have been very interested in becoming a driver for Uber. I had applied a while back and went through each step and completed everything. Then it came to the background check which took weeks! I finally heard back and was told I'm not being accepted due to my background. I will be completely honest, I do have a past. I went down the wrong road for a while but I'm a completely different person now. I have petty misdemeanors such as theft less than 100 and CDS paraphernalia. I have been out of trouble since 2013 and I'm now a stay at home mom with 2 children and they are all I worry about now. I was young and dumb but I don't think I should be punished for my stupidity from my past. I have heard that Uber has changed their background check policy since I was denied. Does anyone know how I can go about reapplying and if you think I'll have a chance now? Thanks so much and hope to be apart of Uber soon.


They would be lucky to have you.
Why don't you try door dash.


----------



## yolobolo (7 mo ago)

Uber could'nt pass their own background check yet require it to work for illegal wages is quite comical.

Do they expect lawyers & doctors to be signing up in droves to deliver people and mcdonalds for $2 an hour?

I don't think any company that's paid over 100K in fines or pays less than $20 an hour should be allowed to run background checks on applicants.

They did'nt have HR or any of this nonsense in ancient history, you applied, they gave you a 90 day probation period and as long as there were no issues after 90 days and you produced what the average employee did you were given full time status, if not they let you go.

Long as you're not working with kids, elderly, or have to carry a weapon there should be no background checks. What do they expect people with records to do when they get out of jail or after conviction? If they can't get a basic job they're just going to go back to whatever it was that got them hemmed up in the 1st place. Crazy times out here when you need a background check to "earn" .60 a mile when the real criminals are the ones programming the apps & not regulating the rates like taxi cabs have been required to follow for almost 75 years now.

Not sure what the policy actually is but I think after every year you can reapply, Lyft declined me 2 years in a row then I guess got desperate on the 3rd year and accepted me. I'm thinking they figured out if they kept declining people with 25 year old weed charges they would'nt be able to hire enough drivers. I thought they could'nt go back more than 7-10 years but they cared about me having weed in 1995 lol when it's legal now in 11 states for rec and over 30 for medical.


----------

